# my roof is leaking



## Guglerozeez (Oct 14, 2010)

Never had an issue like that before, but went out to lunch today and water was dripping from the sunglass compartment on the roof, it was dripping pretty hard. I have not noticed any other wet spots on the roof.. Does anyone know what is going on???


Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There are drains in the sunroof, one of which may have become disconnected or clogged.


----------



## Guglerozeez (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you for the reply. Any idea how to clean those drains?:newbie:


----------

